# Miter saw height



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

I understand that this question has no one 'right' answer, but: what does the average-height woodworker consider the best height from the floor to the deck of your miter saw?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine is 4' I like it because it's easy to see the lines and watch the cut. I don't like to stoop over.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine is about 42" for the same reasons Gary stated. I assuming he's taller than I am. After all, he lives in Texas, the second largest state in the Union (although as a fellow Texan by birth, I was taught not to count the icecubes in my martini).

Steve


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I like 'em up there, too. I've got all of my equipment at least 42" (except the table saw). Routers are at 44" and 45". The band saw is 50".

Put it where you are comfortable with it, but be safe.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to agree with David. Make it where it is comfortable for you. I would just stack somathing up that will hold the saw up. Then measure the height and go from there.

Good Luck.


----------

